# Laptop screen goes black on startup, have to turn laptop ON twice for it to boot up s



## kaurav.ravi (Apr 18, 2013)

First of all, I am not sure if I am posting this in the right section. If not, please guide me to the correct section.
I have a Dell Inspiron 17r SE Laptop and my problem is that every single time, I have to turn my Laptop ON twice in order for it to boot up successfully. The first time I turn it on, Dell logo appears for a second and then, black screen shows up. Then, I have to turn my laptop off and start it back again. Second time, it boots up without any problem. I am fed up of turning it on twice everytime, and also concerned that it will affect health of my Laptop :sad:. How can I fix this Issue, please help.
I don't have a Recovery CD or Windows 8 CD. Windows 8 was pre-installed on my Laptop.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's still under warranty, call Dell. The unit or parts might be covered for replacement.


----------



## kaurav.ravi (Apr 18, 2013)

I am not sure if Dell will replace unit or parts as part of warranty because I bought the laptop from USA but I live in India.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Dell phone # in India 1600 33 8406


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can find more info here too Dell Warranty Information


----------

